# High calorie food = cause of dental problems?



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of high calorie food being the cause of dental problems? I have a friend who has just returned from the vet super upset because her dachshund mix had to have 6 teeth extracted. 

The vet blamed it on the diet, she is feeding Fromm Four star (a food I suggested, so now of course I feel terrible), saying that 400 calories per cup is way too much and why the dog's teeth were so bad. 

I'm looking at other food options and it looks like any food that is decent and i would recommend is no lower than 350 cals/cup. Low calorie means lower quality it seems.

Is this just a ploy to try and sell the crap food they push at the vets office? She said the Vet recommended a food no higher than 280 cals/cup. I'm trying to tell her that Fromm is a great food and shouldn't be the cause. 

any thoughts that i can pass on are much appreciated.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've never heard of it, the only thing I noticed is that high carb food tends to be worse of teeth.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Dachshunds genetically are pretty prone to dental problems. Calories per cup has nothing to do with dental health- and actually, a higher carb (lower calorie) food is probably WORSE than a higher protein food for teeth. Are people's teeth worse if they eat a higher calorie diet?.. no. They are worse if they eat a diet high in starches and sugars and don't brush their teeth.

Did your friend pay any attention to her dog's teeth? Dry food doesn't clean teeth and dogs need raw bones (preferably) or chews often to keep the teeth free of plaque.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

AND, sounds like she needs to get a vet that knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Umm, as far as I know calories don't affect the "structure" of the body (aside from weight gain). Calories are the amount of "energy" a food provides. I do know that "softer" foods are "stickier" and so can be a more likely cause for dental decay without dental hygene(sp?). I know that can food "messes" teeth up more than kibble.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That makes no sense, calories should have no effect on teeth, only weight and energy.



> I do know that "softer" foods are "stickier" and so can be a more likely cause for dental decay without dental hygene(sp?). I know that can food "messes" teeth up more than kibble


Actually canned food isn't terribly sticky, I'd say wet dry food (like if it's been mixed with water or has saliva all over it) is much stickier than canned food...sorta like crackers. Canned food always seemed more like stew to me, it's not going to stick on teeth.

The only way to keep teeth clean is to clean the teeth, be it with toothpaste, dentals at the vet, gels/sprays/water additives, chews, or raw bones. Genetics also plays a role, as does the size of the mouth. Small dogs have just as many teeth as giant dogs, they just get crammed into a tiny mouth, so things get stuck between the teeth easier.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh good God, where is this guy coming from? So, he's saying that a 2000 calorie hamburger causes more tooth decay than a 500 calorie hamburger. Where the hell do they get this information from? It's the first time I've ever heard that calories cause tooth decay. She needs to look at it logically, it just doesn't make any sense, so starving people can't get tooth decay?
I bet you anything you like that they want her to buy the Science Diet formula with the gigantic kibbles.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

My Doxie required annual dentals when fed both Acana and EVO (lowest carb commercial dry dog food available). Effort is required if you are expecting to avoid dentals and extractions. 

1. Daily teeth brushing.

2. Numerous RMB days, i.e. feed a size-appropriate amount of turkey necks about 3 days per week.

Kibble alone will not do it in my experience.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like a crock of Poo to me. 

My uncle feeds low calorie food and has chihuahuas that still have horrid teeth. I would ask for proof that is not funding by a feeding company.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of smaller dogs have dental problems due to the tendency for overcrowding and/or retained deciduous teeth. Feeding a high quality food will be better for the teeth than a low-quality food filled with starches, sugars, and dyes. Canned versus dry means very little - kibble does not clean teeth. The calorie content of the food certainly has nothing to do with it - sounds like a ploy by the vet.

The best way to keep teeth clean is by brushing the teeth with toothpaste or dental gel, using dental products (like food additives/water additives) and giving chews and raw bones (the best way, IMO).


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, your vet is making no sense. This is what he's mooost likely trying to get your friend to purchase...

Adult Oral Care - Dry


----------

